# Revamped the webpage



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

But just the home page.  It's rough being a Gemini sometimes.

http://www.howloweenqueen.com

I got bored yesterday and made my own font too. Now, I know it's lame-o, and no one else has it, but I like it...it's my own handwriting, which gives me my own personal touch to my site. I dunno yet if I'll keep it on there or not, but for now it's there. The fonts I like are all either too hard to read, too small, or no one has anything except the same old boring ones that they get with their computer. ;-P You can dowload it if ya want from my site, just under the opening title picture. 

The font that the link gifs I made are all the "Canker Sore" font that I got off of either DaFont.com or HalloweenFonts.com It's a cool one, but hard to read when it's smaller.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Mar 14, 2006)

Looks very nice and you did a real nice job on the font!!

Jeff

ps. Love the picture of you and your husband in costume (wink)


----------



## Freeloader (Mar 18, 2006)

*Looking to join in on Halloween fun!*

That's an interesting look... any reason for the rather L A R G E size?

http://halloween.whipnet.net


----------



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

Great job all around, and yes, I know what you mean about being a gemini.


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks y'all. 

Large size? on the font? Which font? mine or the Canker Sore one for the links on the left of the page? I'm still playing with it some, and I haven't quite decided if I wanna keep it the way it is or not. My font that I made is kind of small-ish, so to make it readable, it has to be on the big side. I think it's set at either 14 or 18. Plus I needed to fill up the intro space, so instead of typing more, I just made it bigger. Im sure when your default font kicks in, it looks like I made the page for an extremely blind person...lol 

Crap, I forgot I have my screen resolution set at 1152 X 864. I keep forgetting that not everyone likes to keep theirs set so high.


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Looks very nice and you did a real nice job on the font!!
> 
> Jeff
> 
> ps. Love the picture of you and your husband in costume (wink)



Hehehe... I freakin' love those costumes.


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

*re-revamped ...lol*

Ok, went back and reworked it in a lower resolution so it shouldn't be so big now. I gotta tweak it some more, but it'll do for now.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

I think it looks great! I still love Goliath.


----------



## Ghostess (Sep 8, 2005)

Thank ya very much!


----------

